# Life in Los Angeles: Episode I



## Illithid Dude (May 17, 2011)

So, my friends and I, in L.A., doing L.A. stuff. Also, some architecture, cause that's how I roll. 






























































































































































































Hi, me....























































Oh, look, me again...




































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Peace out, yo.


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you very much for these technically perfect, highly artistic pictures! You capture the atmosphere of the place more intensely than a thousand pictures of buildings, cars and streets ever could. I really enjoyed it very much and are looking forward for more!


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

I can't recall the Pacific Design Center with all those colors. I like the neighborhood shots in Venice, need to go visit CA again.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

At first I was like 'what the hell' with the photos of people in trees and things but it did actually get very interesting and impressive.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great new thread of Los Angeles, really nice photos of everyday life in the city....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

jbkayaker12 said:


> I can't recall the Pacific Design Center with all those colors. I like the neighborhood shots in Venice, need to go visit CA again.


Out of curiosity I googled PDC, the red structure is the newest building in the complex.:cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The guy in the second picture sure looks like Anthony Kiedis??? What is that pack on his back?


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

*Keep'em coming!!!*

When I saw the title, I said great, another LA thread but I was very impressed by the quality of the photos. You captured the moment in each picture and though, you have a helluva camera, that doesn't guarantee great shots like yours. You've got a great eye!


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Really nice photos!! And the girls are pretty.


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

I like your take, these Images are great. A completely different view from my own LA thread. Keep it up!


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

great job Illith. I love Venice and the canals


----------



## Illithid Dude (May 17, 2011)

Thanks, everyone, for the kind words. I'll make a new thread soon, when schoolwork stops being so.... overbearing.




openlyJane said:


> The guy in the second picture sure looks like Anthony Kiedis??? What is that pack on his back?


That is my gardener, Martinez. On his back is a leafblower.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from Los Angeles


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

0scart said:


> When I saw the title, I said great, another LA thread but I was very impressed by the quality of the photos. You captured the moment in each picture and though, you have a helluva camera, that doesn't guarantee great shots like yours. You've got a great eye!



I totally agree with 0scart. You have talent, we can see it on your shots.


Anyway, I would like to know which Canon camera is yours. Thanks.


----------



## Illithid Dude (May 17, 2011)

JoseRodolfo said:


> Anyway, I would like to know which Canon camera is yours. Thanks.


5D MKII, and the lens I was using was the Zeiss 35mm f1.4.


----------



## HighRizer92 (Sep 19, 2008)

one of the best collections ive ever seen!


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Illithid Dude said:


> 5D MKII, and the lens I was using was the Zeiss 35mm f1.4.


Thank you.


----------



## peacedot (Apr 10, 2008)

A different angle of L.A.


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Very cool!


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Very interesting photos, thanks for sharing!


----------

